# Petsmart



## eicg (Sep 27, 2013)

So today I went to pet smart to get some filters for our turtles because we can't find them anywhere else. I went to the Betta section to see what Betta's they had. At first I couldn't find any then I found some crowntail male's and some random female Betta's then I found some others that were on a cart and they were putting up on display. I finally found the section where the Betta's were supposed to be and they had 3 twin tails/double tails. 2 of them were half moons and the other one looked like he was dead but he was very pretty and defiantly a twin tail half moon. I thought he was dead but he started moving, so I bought him. He was $12.99 and barely alive. Now I have him home and the water in his cup was green with fuzzy food at the bottom and he has swim bladder. Although swim bladder is typically not deadly it makes there life terrible and theirs not a cure but it can go away with some help. He may never be able to swim right but he is now in a large tank where he can be alone and he is already started to recovery and has manages to swim around a tiny bit right side up but then he flips back to his side. he is so pretty, he is orange/mustard/brown color with blue out lining his fins. I'm so happy he can now have a home were he will be spoiled and loved. 
it was also really sad though because there was a female and her tail, well she didn't have a tail just a few shredded parts of what used to be fin.


----------



## Latrine (Mar 4, 2014)

I'm glad you grabbed him up!!
My fiancé always shakes his head at me because he knows when we go to walmart the odds are I'm coming home with a nearly dead male Betta.
A few days of clean water, food and the right sized container and no one recognizes the fish. 

I hope your fish recovers all the way!!!

- Sarah


----------



## eicg (Sep 27, 2013)

I hope he does to normally when I go to a pet smart or petco I end up having a mental argument with my self because I want to get the betta that looks like it's about to die but I know I can only do so much to help it and i already have so many Betta's and tanks. He is doing great now that he's in clean water and a descent tank. He got scared though when my male crown tail breeder male flared at him, so now his tank is with the 3rd betta (prettiest betta I have ever seen, hes a breeder to but he's not in the same room with the rest. My first betta got eaten alive and the second we had to get ride of.) that I have ever owned. The one I rescued today has already started eating some live food and my friend has picked the name Patrick for him ( he's named after my guy friend who moved away 2 yrs ago.)


----------



## SaltCityHedgies (Jul 15, 2013)

I hope he starts feeling better soon.


----------



## eicg (Sep 27, 2013)

He is now swimming around and swimming right side up for the most part.


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

I'm glad you were able to help him out!


----------



## eicg (Sep 27, 2013)

I have some good news besides tipping over every once and a while and being really lazy he is now building a bubble nest.


----------



## pugs&hogs (Mar 4, 2014)

I have always had terrible luck with bettas, unfortunately. But it's seriously difficult to not adopt the poor fish from the pet store stuck in less than a cup of water!

Good on you, and glad he's doing well!


----------

